# Fluoridated Water



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

The Dangers of Fluoride

-In 2002, nearly 90% of the U.S. population was supplied water via public water systems, around 67% of that number received fluoridated water.

-Fluoride is one of the most toxic substances known to man.

-"No statistically significant differences were found in the decay rates of permanent teeth or the percentages of decay-free children in the fluoridated, non-fluoridated, and partially fluoridated areas."

-Material Safety Data Sheets (MSDS) typically label sodium fluoride as "&#8230;toxic by ingestion, inhalation and skin contact"

-Fluorides are more toxic than lead and only slightly less poisonous than arsenic.

-The practice of water fluoridation has been rejected or banned in several countries including: China, Austria, Belgium, Finland, Germany, Denmark, Norway, Sweden, the Netherlands, Hungary, and Japan.

-acute fluoride poisoning include gastric pain, nausea, vomiting, and headaches. Studies have found that these symptoms are produced by a single ingestion of just 0.1 to 0.3 mg/kg (i.e., 0.1 to 0.3 milligrams of fluoride for every kilogram of bodyweight).

-Nursery®, for infants, actually advertises on the label that it has "added fluoride"! Furthermore, this company goes on to state, "If you make the choice not to breastfeed, you can still give your baby all the nutrients he/she needs with commercial formula."

-A child weighing 10 kilograms, therefore, can suffer symptoms of acute toxicity by ingesting just 1 to 3 milligrams of fluoride in a single sitting.

Potential Results of Consuming Fluorides
•Acute Poisoning
•Birth Defects
•Osteoarthritis [1]
•Bone & Uterine Cancer
•Perinatal Death [2]
•Immune System Suppression
•Gastrointestinal Disorders [3]
•Essential enzyme inhibition [4]
•Lowered IQ (especially in young children) [5]
•Skeletal Fluorosis (leading to brittle teeth and bones)

Heres a few links...
The Dangers of Fluoride - Global Healing Center
Is Fluoride Really As Safe As You Are Told? 2/2/02
http://www.chrisbeatcancer.com/fluoride-is-poison/
Harvard Study Shows the Effects of Fluoride on Children's IQ
Fluoride Action Network | The Minimum Dose that Produces Acute Fluoride Toxicity


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That is one of the reasons I use a ProPur water filtration system.

Let's assume for a minute that there is some benefit to putting that "medicine" into the water system. Considering fluoride is also a naturally occurring substance that can also be found in food and water, it should stand to reason that it is irresponsible to also put it into water and toothpaste, not knowing how much people are ingesting.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

And how can they control the amount of it that is running through your tap? Is one glass of water more fluoridated than the glass you drank at work 2 hours ago? and with the toothpaste. 1 of the best ways too get a drug into your system is by placing it under one tounge.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have been convinced for a long time fluoridated water is not good to drink!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sorry to disagree with you. Fluoride is the 13th most common. Element on the face of the planet. It is in everything we consume. At 1 part per million in the water supply you get many public health benefits And none of the deleterious side effects. Problems start around 30 parts per million if memory serves. Old Greek saying: moderation in all things.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Sorry to disagree with you. Fluoride is the 13th most common. Element on the face of the planet. It is in everything we consume. At 1 part per million in the water supply you get many public health benefits And none of the deleterious side effects. Problems start around 30 parts per million if memory serves. Old Greek saying: moderation in all things.


Thats quite alright, everyone has there own beliefs, be them true or not....


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

This is evidence i have found over the last few days, I am no expert and dont claim too be. My whole goal was too get a like minded perspective on this subject


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Sorry to disagree with you. Fluoride is the 13th most common. Element on the face of the planet. It is in everything we consume. At 1 part per million in the water supply you get many public health benefits And none of the deleterious side effects. Problems start around 30 parts per million if memory serves. Old Greek saying: moderation in all things.


Arsenic is also naturally occurring, but it should not be added to the water.

There are no benefits of adding fluoride to water, food or toothpaste. I'm not going to do the homework, but one can look back and learn about the first test group for the addition of fluoride into America's water supply. It was a sham.

The body does not need fluoride as if it is some vitamin or mineral, no more than it needs naturally occurring radiation from Radon.

If my memory serves, the only way fluoride does anything for the teeth is topically, as it kills bacteria. It doesn't make the teeth or bones stronger. Contrarily, it weakens them.

It also weakens the mind of children who consume fluoride by several IQ points. I wonder if I could have been a lot better at math, were it not for fluoride. :lol:

So, why do people have better teeth than they used to have? Better oral hygiene. Better access to dentists who are more than just teeth-pullers, nowadays.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Go ahead and remove it. More cavities means more money for me.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Go ahead and remove it. More cavities means more money for me.


I'm not saying you're wrong. I'm not saying they're wrong. However, I don't believe you're honestly going to try and convince us that the fluoride put in our water is purely out of the goodness of someones heart, and extensively makes an ounce of difference to our oral hygiene... are you?

Let me make those choices. _I don't want your help._ I will gladly take your advice, but do not force your opinion on me. If my teeth rot and fall out of my head as a result, that's on me in a supposed free country.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

So how is my dollars store shampoo?
It says it contains caffeine and menthol? 
I hope to dear god that its another typo.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

James m said:


> So how is my dollars store shampoo?
> It says it contains caffeine and menthol?
> I hope to dear god that its another typo.


I hope it's not, because I'll have you send me a box.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Everyone is free to make up their own mind. I have spent years perfecting my craft and what I know. Many years of study and I still go back for more. As my wife says I am never right. Just sharing what I know as fact. I am not saying no side effects, just nothing in the dental literature supporting side effects at 1 ppm.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Go ahead and remove it. More cavities means more money for me.


So, you are saying those on non-fluoridated well water visit you more frequently?

As the only potential benefit is from topical use and not from ingesting the poison, putting it in toothpaste might be an idea, but considering the science indicating fluoride is not as advertised....

I will continue to keep it out of my system as much as possible. Oh, I will still go to your peer, here, but for cleaning and repair.

You would make money off me because I keep trying to use my teeth as luggers.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Incorrect. People who have flouridated water over 20 years have a significant statistical decline in hip and vertebral fracture when elderly. There is an increase in wrist fractures around the age of 50. Reason unknown. Flouride systemically in a growing child becomes part of the tooth matrix an is much harder for acid to remove as opposed to calcium. Once the primary teeth are developed systemic fluoride is no longer a dental benefit.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I grew up, initially, with fluoridated water, then moved to an area of the country that didn't have it. Because we didn't have it, we took weekly fluoride treatments in school, which was perfectly safe as long as you're not drinking it. The kids who swallowed it, got stomach aches. And that's what they get for not following directions. 

My children receive prescriptions from our dentist for it, due to the lack of it provided anywhere other than toothpaste. And we use fluoride toothpaste.

I can say this, I have noticed the difference in dental health between people who had it in their water, and people who didn't. I require very little dental care, and of the people in my age group that I know from the same part of the country I'm from, neither do they. Not so much here. There are nearly as many dentists' offices as there are Starbucks. 

The fluoride issue comes up here every 5 years or so. It makes me wonder if the dentists are like the gun control crowd, filling people full of disinformation, using unnecessary scare tactics, and then relish in the carnage that is caused so they can keep fluoride (guns) out of the hands of the American people. Or make a ton of money, work three days a week and own private helicopters....I don't care what any health professional says, preventative medicine is bad for their pocketbook and without bad teeth, dentists wouldn't live like Hollywood plastic surgeons.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hot showers with fluoridated water are also a very effective way for the guv'ment to poison a person. Least that's what the guy claimed who tried to sell us the whole house RO system.


----------

